# Blank pages when clicking links



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

When I click links to external pages here I get the page I clicked on, plus a another tab pops open with a blank page. It only happens here on TCF, no other places I visit. I assume it's something with Viglink, but I don't know. I'm running 32 bit IE9 on 64 bit Windows 7.

tk


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I just loaded IE9 on a 64 bit Windows 7 machine and clicked a link in your sig. Only one new tab opened.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

I've noticed the same behavior... Vista with IE 8. I just installed IE 9 to see if it would fix it, but it didn't. I tried all the combinations of the pop-up options, but I'm left with a blank tab or window, and the link opens in the original tab. Sometimes I've seen the new page "hijack" the back-history and the back button is greyed out.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I wonder if we go to the same porn sites. 

I have another 64 bit Windows 7 box with IE9 and it does not have this problem. It's something on this machine but I don't know what.

tk


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

pendragn said:


> I wonder if we go to the same porn sites.


Nah, I only use SharePoint on my work PC. 

And FireFox for my home blousing-- er-- browsing.


----------

